# شارك برد او موضوع...



## My Rock (30 مايو 2006)

أكيد كلم لاحظتم الصورة التالية في كل موضوع و رد:








الفكرة كانت فكرة الاخ الحبيب مينا, وهو الي ارسل الصورة و اقترح ادراجها بأص طريقة في المنتدى لتشجيع الاعضاء على المشاركة في المنتدى

الفكرة كانت حلوة و نفذت ادرجها في كودات المنتدى بالطريقة الي لاحظتوها جميعكم, و هي الصورة تظهر في اول رد من اول موضوع و في اخر رد اينما كان في اي موضوع ايضا, و فيها خاصية التحديث الذاتي, يعني اذا كان في رد جديد, بتتحول الصورة من الرد الي قبلها الى الرد الاجديد الاخير

حبينا نوضح الفكرة و الخاصية هذه حتى يكون للجميع علم و عدم التباس بالموضوع

اذا كان في حد متضايق من الصورة و يحب اضافة بعض التغييرات على الخاصية هذه, نكون سعيدين جدا بتلقي الاقتراحات في الموضوع هذا

ختاما, اريد التذكير بالصلاة للموقع و المنتدى...

سلام و نعمة


----------



## ميرنا (30 مايو 2006)

*ربنا يساعدكم يارب وتفضلو تبدعو*


----------



## blackguitar (31 مايو 2006)

*فكرة جميله اوى اوى يا ماى روك ويا مينا ............ يا احلى مشرفين *

*ميرسى يا مينا على فكرتك الجميله وعلى الصورة الرائعه *
*وكمان ميرسى يا ماى روك على تعبك فوضع الصورة دى ..... ويارب علطول المنتدى يبقى فيه الافكار الجديده والجميله ديه*


----------



## My Rock (31 مايو 2006)

*فرحان ان الفكرة عدبتكم, لان لو لم تعجبكم كان عرفنا نتصرف مع مينا...*


----------



## Michael (31 مايو 2006)

لا يا روك دى جميلة جداجدا
لدرجة انى عملتها توقيع ليا فى منتدى اخر


----------



## †gomana† (31 مايو 2006)

*فكرة جميلة يا دودى ويا مينا *
*شكرا ليكم وربنا يبارك حياتكم ويبنجح منتدانا زى الاول واحسن كمان*


----------



## My Rock (31 مايو 2006)

*مايكل, الصورة هذه فيها حقوق طبع ههههه*

*و امين يا جمانة, ربنا يبارك في الاعضاء و في الكادر الاداري...*


----------



## artamisss (31 مايو 2006)

هى فكرة  حلوة  الحقيقه  بس بتفكرنى بشعارات الانتخابات اللى كانت عندنا 

شارك بصوتك  ,,, صوتك  يحدد مستقبلك .... حدد مستقبل  بلدك  وتاريخها

وشعار البيت بيتك    شارك  بصوتك شارك برأيك البيت بيتك :mus25: 

بس حلوة  ولو انها  هاتبقى  زحمه قوى فى التوقيع


----------



## My Rock (31 مايو 2006)

*ما في داعي وجودها في التوقيع, يعني النمط الحالي كافي و زيادة, ولا ليكي رأي ثاني؟*


----------



## artamisss (31 مايو 2006)

لا  كدة كويس  قوى  انا افتكرت انها  هاتفضل فى التوقيع 
 ربنا  يباركك يا دودى 
 شفت ان التطور  بيجى كله  مرة واحده هههههه


----------



## My Rock (31 مايو 2006)

*لا مش من حقنا نتدخل في تواقيع الاعضاء.. ديمقراطية يعني...*

*المهم الوضعية حتبقى زي ماهي الان الا كان في اعتراض من البقية...*


----------



## artamisss (31 مايو 2006)

سر  يا بنى  على بركه الله  
ولا تباااااااااااالى   لا تبالى


----------



## My Rock (31 مايو 2006)

*ههههه, ايه هو داه نشيد وطني؟*


----------



## artamisss (31 مايو 2006)

انا بقولك  لا تبالى   مش بقول بلادى بلادى هههه


----------



## My Rock (31 مايو 2006)

*انا مش عارف ليه لحن بلادي بلادي اجا على اذني لما قلتي لا تبالي...*

*المهم نمشي و لا نبالي...*


----------



## Maya (18 أغسطس 2006)

*أشكرك أخي My Rock  على هذه الفكرة بإضافة هذه الصورة المتحركة لخلق نوع من التفاعل أكثر مع المشاركة ، ولكن لقد لاحظت  أن الصورة لا تتناسب مع المواضيع الجادة والمسيحية ...

فما معنى مثلاً عبارة :   / شارك لو بابتسامة /  في موضوع ديني أو موضوع حزين أو حادث مؤلم يتعرض له المسيحيون   ، فأرجو أن تلغي ظهور  هذه الصورة من عضويتي فقط إن أمكن ..

 يبقى هذا رأي  شخصي لا أكثر .....*


----------



## Yes_Or_No (18 أغسطس 2006)

كلام مايا مظبوط


----------



## My Rock (18 أغسطس 2006)

*فعلا المسألة فيها وجهة نظر... *

*طيب لو حذفت شارك ولو بأبتسامة و بقيت شارك برد او موضوع, يبقى افضل ام مصرين على حذفها نهائيا؟*


----------



## Coptic Man (18 أغسطس 2006)

*امممممممممم

انا شايف انها مش مشكلة للدرجة 

ودي مجرد واجهة اعلانية هدفها المشاركة وليس المرح او الضحك .. الخ*


----------



## Maya (18 أغسطس 2006)

*أخي العزيز My Rock ....

أنا قلت أن الموضوع يبقى وجهة نظر شخصية وهو طلب خاص بي أنا ولا يحق لي بالأساس أن أفرض شيئاً على بقية المنتدى  ، كل ما طالبت به أن تلغى هذه الميزة من عضويتي فقط  بحيث لا أكتب موضوع جاداً أو مسيحياً أو عن مأساة أو حادثة تاريخية مؤلمة تستحق الوقوف بتمعن وخشوع وشعور بالألم  ثم تأتي تلك الصورة في أسفلها بذلك الوجه  ذو العين الكبيرة ، و بعده الابتسامة الضاحكة  مع عبارة شارك لو بابتسامة ..

لا شك لكل وجهة نظره و الكثيرون ربما  يريدونها أن تبقى لكن أنا أطلب بإلغائها من عضويتي  ، أما قضية زيادة المشاركات والتفاعل بالمواضيع  فأعتقد أن هذا  الموضوع أعمق بكثير من مجرد صورة خاصة إذا تعلق الأمر بالمشاركة معي  وإذا لاحظت أنني ربما أطرح مواضيع لا تناسب تفكير البعض أو لا تناسب اهتماماتهم أو ليس لهم ما يضيفونه فيها  ، فماذا تفعل صورة ( شارك ) ...

أما عن قضية زيادة  التشجيع فأنا صدقني لا أبحث عن كلمات التشجيع والثناء والمجاملة فهدفي هو خدمة الإيمان والرأي والفكر المسيحي الحر البعيد عن كل ضغط أو قمع أو إرهاب ، وأن أقدم معلوماتي المتواضعة لكل من يبحث ويريد أن يعرف ، وصدقني إن سؤال واحد أو معلومة بسيطة يضيفها أحد الاخوة أو الأخوات أو وجهة نظر أو عبارة - أنني استفدت من معلومة جديدة -  أو - كانت هذه المعلومات جديدة بالنسبة لي -  تعادل عندي آلاف كلمات الشكر والمجاملة .....

معذرة إن كان  الأمر ضايق صاحب الصورة ومقدمها وأنا أعرف الهدف من الصورة ولم أقل العكس  ، ولا شك أنها ربما فكرة ناسبت الكثيرين  إلا أنها للأسف لا تتناسب مع مواضيعي ..

أرجو المعذرة مجدداً  ويرجى المساعدة في تنفيذ هذا الطلب الصغير ...*


----------



## My Rock (18 أغسطس 2006)

*اختي العزيزية مايا*

*الخاصية هذه هي خاصية مواضيع و لا استطيع التحكم بها من خلال العضوية... يعني لا استطيع الغائها من عضويتك و ابقائها مع اعضاء اخرين, فهي كما قلت تعتمد على الشرطية, فالكود المضاف يقوم بأدراج الصورة في اول الموضوع و في اخر رد*

*فأرى نفسي في حل من الاثنين... يا اما اغير الصورة و محتواها بما سناسب المواضيع بصورة عامة او احذف هذه الخاصية اصلا...*

*فياريت لو تختارين احد الحلين الذي يريحك...*

*سلام و نعمة*


----------



## ++menooo++ (18 أغسطس 2006)

*انا بقترح لو نغيرها لصوره اجمل و اقيم و هتكون مناسبه للمواضيع كلها ده اذا فضلتوا بقائها*
*




*
*اعتقد انها اجمل من الاولى*

*حبيت اساعد يارب تعجبكم الصوره*​


----------



## meme85 (30 سبتمبر 2006)

الفكرة جميلة جدا يا روك و مينا  ولا تغيرها لانها كده جميلة جدا وربنا يبارك بيكم وتخلقوا افكار جديدة من اجل تطور منتدانا الرائع منتدى الكنيسة العربية.


----------



## مستر بيرو (21 ديسمبر 2006)

* انا شايف ان فكرة  الصوره نفسها حلوه   وبتعطى  نوع من التشجيع  .. ممكن بس تغير شكل الصوره *
* ويكون افضل لان الفكره حلوه*
* الرب يباركك يا ( ماى روك)*​


----------



## merola (4 فبراير 2007)

لا بالكس الفكرة جميلة اووووووووووووووى 
و انا بردة حدور و لوو لقيت اى حاجة حلوة ححطها او حغرضها عليكم
صلى من اجلى


----------



## merola (16 مارس 2007)

دية طبعا فكرة جميلة بس ممكن حد يقترح اى حاجة تانية على اساس تبقة متنوعة


----------



## merola (16 مارس 2007)

دية طبعا فكرة جميلة بس ممكن حد يقترح اى حاجة تانية على اساس تبقة متنوعة


----------



## blue eyes (18 مارس 2007)

انا شفت الصورة بس مافكرت فيها ابدا بس هلا دارتلي شكرا كتير ع الفكرة الحلوة..​


----------



## emy (21 مارس 2007)

_فكره جميله ربنا يباركك ويقويكم_​


----------



## iam_with_you (6 أكتوبر 2008)

*حلوة مووووووووووووووووووووووووووووت*

حلوة اوى ياا روك الصورة دى جاامدة 
مرسى لفكرة مينا


----------



## didi1 (7 أكتوبر 2008)

:66:
hello  peace of jesus with you 
iam  very happy to bigan with the name of jesus


----------



## didi1 (7 أكتوبر 2008)

please i   want film about sefr el roia


----------



## didi1 (7 أكتوبر 2008)

merola قال:


> دية طبعا فكرة جميلة بس ممكن حد يقترح اى حاجة تانية على اساس تبقة متنوعة



antom   haiakel  allah w roh allah   saken   feekom


----------



## لوقا عادل (10 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## gooo19852000 (29 أكتوبر 2008)

*



*


----------



## didi1 (29 أكتوبر 2008)

[salam el masih


----------



## didi1 (29 أكتوبر 2008)

i want all  of you my frinds praying for me


----------



## didi1 (29 أكتوبر 2008)

:t17::sami73:


----------



## zama (31 أكتوبر 2008)

فكرة جيدة جدا 
واترك ردود يزيد الموجود


----------



## مورا مارون (12 نوفمبر 2008)

الفكرة رائعة ماي روك
وشكرااا جزيلااا ليك مينا على الاهتمام ده للمنتدى

ربنا يديكم القوه عشان تستمر المسيرة للامام 
بسم يسوع المسيح ربنا والهنا
له كل المجد​


----------



## المهتدي (14 نوفمبر 2008)

فكرة اتاحة المشاركة  للاعضاء الجدد في المنتدى  فكرة طيبة  لكن اريد اعرف  لماذا يتم منعي من المشاركة في المواضيع  او  ان اطرح موضوع    لانه انا مسلم !!! كنت اتوقع من كل المسيحيين في المنتدى ان  يحاولو الدفاع عن عقيدتهم ولكن  وجدت الكل  لا يريد الحوار معي وهذا غريب

 انتم  تستخدمو نفس الاسلوب في التهرب  الذي  يستخدموه  المسلمين الشيعة عجيب والله
 لكن اذا كان هنا من  المسيحيين من يقرء  كلامي وهو  فاهم صح  لدينة ارجو ان  يتقدم للحوار معي  انا منتضر الرد  الله  يهد ينا  ويهديكم لما يحب ويرضى


----------



## المهتدي (14 نوفمبر 2008)

فكرة اتاحة المشاركة للاعضاء الجدد في المنتدى فكرة طيبة لكن اريد اعرف لماذا يتم منعي من المشاركة في المواضيع او ان اطرح موضوع لانه انا مسلم !!! كنت اتوقع من كل المسيحيين في المنتدى ان يحاولو الدفاع عن عقيدتهم ولكن وجدت الكل لا يريد الحوار معي وهذا غريب

انتم تستخدمو نفس الاسلوب في التهرب الذي يستخدموه المسلمين الشيعة عجيب والله
لكن اذا كان هنا من المسيحيين من يقرء كلامي وهو فاهم صح لدينة ارجو ان يتقدم للحوار معي انا منتضر الرد الله يهد ينا ويهديكم لما يحب ويرضى


----------

